# Korean sushi



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Korean Sushi

You need a fresh fish of course. I used Spanish Mackerel, but you can substitute Red Snapper, etc. Filet it as you would normally do. For the Spanish,take the 2 fillets and cut them length-wise down the blood line, then remove the rest of theblood line, leaving just the white meat. You will then have 4 fillets. Cut them in about 3"strips x 1/2" wide. Normally the spanish fillets are about thick enough (around 1/2 to 3/4") so you dont have to cut them any thinner. Put them in some water with lots of ice to chill them about 5-10 minutes.

Seasoning:

2-3 tblspns of Korean Red Pepper Paste. You can get this at most oriental markets. I would start with 2 tblspns. It is really not that hot though as it is a mixture of red peppers and soy beans. 

4-5 cloves of garlic, minced

3-4 green onions, chopped

3 tsp sesame oil (oriental market or commissary)

3 tsp sesame seeds (oriental market)

2 tsp salt

2 cucumbers. Peel and remove seeds/center. Slice into 3" x 1/2"pieces

Wife adds what she calls "water plant"(grows in water). I dont know what it is called, but i would substitute coriander, say a cup full, chopped.

Mix it all together and add the fish, stir. It will look like this:










In a separate bowl, place some washed leaves of lettuce (Green leaf lettuce, not iceberg).

Take a leaf of lettuce, put a spoon full of the mixture in it










Wrap it up into a balland eat. Enjoy.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Sailor. It looks like something my husband would like. Helived in Korea for a year (before I ever met him) & heloved most oftheir foods. He's been asking me to try one of the local Koreanrestaurants, but we've just never done it. I will print off this recipe. Thanks!


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

_*"Wife adds what she calls "water plant"(grows in water). I dont know what it is called, but i would substitute coriander, say a cup full, chopped."*_

The Orientals use a water plant quite similar to watercress in their recipes. It grows abundantly in spring fed streams and is used in this country for salad ingredients and as a health additive in food dishes. It is high in VitaminsC and certain B vitamins, iron, calcium, and is considered to be a nutritional "super food" by many health oriented people.

Could be that ................................ or crabgrass!









I'm not too big on sushi but I wonder how that sauce would go on hot wings??? (As a dip after the wings are cooked.)

It sure looks tasty!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Framer if you want something good to put on wings try some sweet chili sauce from the Asian food market. We use it all the time with our Lumpia and pork chops.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

that looks pretty good


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

THAT looks great. Dammit I'm hungry now. Looks like Fuji's for sushi @ lunchtime now:letsdrink


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

The name for the water plant is ""Minari". They sell it fresh at some of the Korean food stores in the Ft Walton Beach area.


----------

